# Galvy's Furniture Restorations.



## Galvatron

I have a passion for taking tired/abused solid pine furniture and giving it a new lease of life, in fact it is now a sideline business for me that is showing success,i can't restore furniture quick enough as it is so popular with the people that know i do it.

All the furniture is sourced dirt cheap, today i have 2 bedside 3 draw cabinets that have been badly abused,they cost me £5 for the pair, both have been painted white and to be honest it looks like the paint was applied with a yard brush, it is a complete mess but i know underneath there is a good looking piece of furniture screaming out to show off it's pine humble beginnings.


----------



## squerly

If you enjoy doing it then it can be therapeutic.  I've started a couple of furniture rehab projects but I loose interest way to quickly and it turns from fun to tedious.  It's looking good though Galvi, have fun!


----------



## Galvatron

Well i have one sanded down now on to number 2....


----------



## Doc

Looking Good!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Got them done and sold them along with a Bed frame i done last week....2 days work on all of it and made a tidy £550....all being collect this evening.(mattress not included).

PS they are the same color (light oak) i think my camera lens is full of dust.


----------



## Galvatron

This was one done just before Christmas(may have been seen in another thread)...made a nice £300 on that one.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It looks good dude!!!!!  ... and a nice little profit.!!!!!

That's one of the things I used to enjoy doing.  I still dabble a bit.  For someone like me, who doesn't usually have a whole lot of patience, that is something I can happily spend hours and hours and days and days doing.  

P.S.   One of my pet hates is someone who takes a piece of furniture made out of beautiful wood and slathers it with PAINT.  

At an estate sale I once bought a bed, chest of drawers, 2 nightstands and a full length mirror for a little piece of nothing.  They had all been painted for a kids room.  It was horrible.  I could see from the hidden parts that they were too lazy to paint that it was pretty looking wood underneath.  When I got it all home and started sanding it down it was all solid CHERRY.  Can you believe that somebody would do that!!!!

It took weeks to refinish it all but it was beautiful.  I gave them all to my S-I-L who was setting up house after a divorce.  She still has them.


----------



## Galvatron

Frank i fully agree with the paint abuse and that is what drives me to do it,all i need is my palm sander,sanding sheets,wood glue,paint brush,wood stain/varnish and a little elbow grease.

I have a little stash of furniture to keep me going but need more very soon as i have a growing client list wanting good solid wooden furniture.


----------



## Galvatron

Today's resto is a 4 draw chest of draws, i picked this up for free and is scratched badly, also the draw fronts need re-gluing so i best get on....


----------



## MrLiberty

Really nice work there Galvi.


----------



## jimbo

EastTexFrank said:


> It looks good dude!!!!!  ... and a nice little profit.!!!!!
> 
> That's one of the things I used to enjoy doing.  I still dabble a bit.  For someone like me, who doesn't usually have a whole lot of patience, that is something I can happily spend hours and hours and days and days doing.
> 
> P.S.   One of my pet hates is someone who takes a piece of furniture made out of beautiful wood and slathers it with PAINT.
> 
> At an estate sale I once bought a bed, chest of drawers, 2 nightstands and a full length mirror for a little piece of nothing.  They had all been painted for a kids room.  It was horrible.  I could see from the hidden parts that they were too lazy to paint that it was pretty looking wood underneath.  When I got it all home and started sanding it down it was all solid CHERRY.  Can you believe that somebody would do that!!!!
> 
> It took weeks to refinish it all but it was beautiful.  I gave them all to my S-I-L who was setting up house after a divorce.  She still has them.



The biggest project I ever got into was an old WWII military desk.  Painted army olive green when new.  It turned out to be solid walnut.  I used it as my own desk for years.  Now it's my sons desk.


----------



## Galvatron

Well thats that one done.....finished in Antique Pine....i have a buyer so it just needs to dry and off it goes.


----------



## Galvatron

I also done this small table today whilst i was at it.....that's for my Daughter.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Darn, you work a lot faster than I do.  But, then again, you're younger and less experienced.


----------



## Galvatron

EastTexFrank said:


> Darn, you work a lot faster than I do.  But, then again, you're younger and less experienced.



The only reason i work so hard is i am in fear of turning in to a typical old man with piles of unfinished projects and not enough time to finish them off.

And i have no space to allow this shit to hang around for more than a few days,Mrs Galvy would get pissed off rather quick


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You do awesome work. I refinished an antique cedar chest that had about 14 layers  of white and grey paint. Once I started removing the old paint I was surprised to find beautiful mahogany in different patterns. I had originally planned on stripping and repainting it. I ended up with a very nice bare wood mahogany finish. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

I done these 2 items for my Daughter this week....sadly no $$$ exchanged hands.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

I have a coffee table for today...but first i need lots of coffee to awaken to force.

Picked this up the other day and it has way to much life for it to be turned in to fire wood...the top is pretty bad but it will sand out.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron said:


> I have a coffee table for today...but first i need lots of coffee to awaken to force.
> 
> Picked this up the other day and it has way to much life for it to be turned in to fire wood...the top is pretty bad but it will sand out.



That looks as if it has a lot of potential.  

I used to hate trying to sand slats in place.  If it was at all possible, I would dismantle it and mark and number all the pieces.  I just found it a lot easier and quicker.  How do you intend to do it?


----------



## Galvatron

EastTexFrank said:


> That looks as if it has a lot of potential.
> 
> I used to hate trying to sand slats in place.  If it was at all possible, I would dismantle it and mark and number all the pieces.  I just found it a lot easier and quicker.  How do you intend to do it?



The top is the only bad bit to it so i am hoping(never got to start it today)that i can just sand the top and make the re-stain match the rest...if that fails it will be a fiddly job for sure.

I got distracted today with doing some jobs around the house.


----------



## Galvatron

Made a start on a sideboard yesterday, this is for my son and he instructs me it must have a old look twist to it with the bonus of being looking like it just left the showroom.

It was beaten up good but i have made good progress, i may get time to attack it again today.


----------



## Galvatron

It's a great day on the weather so i have chosen to chill in the garden all day and get this one done...2 doors to go.


----------



## Doc

Lookin Good!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

My lovely son has just called me to inform me that when i drop off the sideboard at his house to bring tools as it may need a few mods to allow for the fish tank pump,pipework and electrics....i fail to remember signing up for all that...bloody kids

He sent a picture of the pump....thats all the help he is willing to give.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvy ... you're good.

I'd disown your son.

Who owns that sexy butt in the photo?  If you say that's it is you I'll never talk to you again.


----------



## Galvatron

EastTexFrank said:


> Galvy ... you're good.
> 
> I'd disown your son.
> 
> Who owns that sexy butt in the photo?  If you say that's it is you I'll never talk to you again.



It belongs to my Swedish assistant


----------



## Galvatron

Got the last 2 doors on today.....as requested by my son i left some age to it but still gave it a new lease of life....i would have preferred to have taken the doors down more but he wanted it to tell it's age so thats what he got....it's his world i just live in it


----------



## Galvatron

Needed a bit of de stress time today so sorted this...deeply scratched very tired but looks good now...


----------



## Galvatron

Gave it a good polish today to bring out the color....time to look for a new project.


----------



## Galvatron

Took the day off from working at my daughters apartment as she needs furniture to fill it and started this chest for one of the bedrooms....fully abused but starting to look good again, the draw handles are gross so they will be wood again by time i am done with it.


----------



## Melensdad

What color stain will it be when you are done refinishing?


----------



## Galvatron

Melensdad said:


> What color stain will it be when you are done refinishing?



I have gone for a rustic Antique Pine Finnish, needs a little more polish but all done and ready for my daughters apartment.


----------



## Melensdad

Very nicely done.


----------



## Galvatron

^^Thanks....i now need to find a nice dresser or sideboard and a dinner table with 4 chairs to restore and the apartment will be complete furniture wise and my daughter can ad to it as time goes on.


----------



## Galvatron

This is a project my wife is doing....glass top table very industrial with hydraulic extending ends to seat 6.....chairs are rotten so she is giving them a sleek new finish.

here is where she is at...


----------



## Galvatron

Well my wife pulled a blinder, her area manager has a friend that furnishes London apartments and he heard of the table/chairs my wife was working on, i come home today and it is gone, she got £1000 for the table and six chairs and she only had a couple of days labor in it making it look good,she even got the bloody thing for free.materials were just left overs, the guy says he wants any further projects we do emailed to him asap as he can't get good restored stuff quick enough,he made the offer and paid cash...i like cash....we only thought it would be worth £300 max.

Sad thing is she never took pictures of the finished item, i may let her take over this sideline business


----------



## Galvatron

sun is shining so done this little chest for a customer this morning....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannes Andreason

those are some great looking furniture! good work! x


----------



## Galvatron

Hannes Andreason said:


> those are some great looking furniture! good work! x



Thank you and welcome to FF.


----------



## Galvatron

I'm back, yes I'm starting up a new business doing this shit, first project in 2 years, new tools new me new focus

Wish me luck


----------



## Melensdad

Very nice!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good luck bud.


----------



## Galvatron

The bloody thing is in pieces in the back of the car, got lazy and cracked open a beer as its so hot


----------



## Galvatron

It's started....


----------



## Galvatron

It never stops, me and my lulu are on one lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very nice. I always loved the look of natural wood. I did an old cedar chest years ago. Stripped down roughly 10 layers of paint. Sanded and varnished it.


----------



## Galvatron

Brian I love natural wood it's awesome, just like my baby


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Seeing that cupbard door in the background brings back memories.  I bought my grandfathers house off him when I was 18.  Rented it out for a year while I was in college then moved into it when I had just turned 20.  The kitchen cabinets were a nice oak but had a dark walnut finish on them.  I painstackingly removed all the doors, sanded them down removing all the stain then refinished them in a nice honey oak colour.  It made a world of difference and really brightened up the place.


----------



## Galvatron

Next projects I really have the bug again...


----------



## Galvatron

New project to add to the list


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very nice. How much for a custom built cabinet with countertop 60 inches wide?  I want one for the outdoor kitchen at camp. Though I imagine shipping would be a little crazy.


----------



## Galvatron

2 more projects, one a side table that opens up to a games table with chess board inlay

Second a toy box as I have to use off cuts some where


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very nice


----------



## EastTexFrank

Man. that's looking good.  At one time in my life I used to love doing restoration work.  Even thought of making it a business but a regular paycheck was more enticing.


----------



## Catavenger

I wish you were here. I would pay you to make some things I need for my recently remodeled kitchen


----------



## Galvatron

More off cuts used up, and a quick seller


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That looks great Galv


----------



## Galvatron

My dearest Jayne wanted a fold away work station under the lean to in the garden so I made this...


----------



## Galvatron

I'm told it lacked a rail for cloths, she could have said earlier but its got one now...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Looks great Galv


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What he said.


----------



## Galvatron

After a long think today I have decided to retire my tools, all I seem to do is make stuff and make no money from it, it ends up either being kept or family and friends taking it for free.

Going to stick with my day job which is logistics, tools are retired.

I had a good run.


----------



## Doc

Do it for you, as a hobby without considering selling or money.    My wife just did a quilt that way.  If she had to charge for all the hours she put into that the price would be insane.  She gets joy out of it herself. 
Maybe that could work for you.  Good luck man.


----------



## Galvatron

Problem is Doc I set out to do these projects with the intention of building a client base to make money like I used to, but people step in and its gone for free, in the end it costs my time and money.

I have a list of requests from family and friends wanting me to make or restore stuff but all want it for free, not anymore. 

My partner jayne thinks I'm wasting my talent, no I'm just wasting my time and time is money.


----------

